# Bannings from Live Chat



## Viscount Vash

Please can everybody take note that the chatbox and live chat are not the place to appeal about banned members or as a place to discuss a Moderators actions on bans from one or the other of those functions.

Badgering Moderators in either of these places will most likely result in more banhammer action, so please resist the urge to do so.

If there is a reason to appeal then please go through the proper channels and leave the Moderators alone. (Come on guys use your noodles, questioning the Mod that banned you or your mate just isn't likely to get you/him/her unbanned is it?:wink:.)

If this contiues a ban from one of the afore mention functions _will_ result in being banned from the other automatically.


Here is the proper channel for all appeal processes....

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/sendmessage.php


Thanks _*Viscount Vash*_

And be good.


----------



## lightmonkey

can i see this banhammer, is it a great weapon or what? ^^


----------



## Elchimpster

Don't make me do something you'll regret.


----------



## Lord Reevan

What kind of actions/behaviour can warrant a ban or is it explained elsewhere??


----------



## cccp

take a look at the rules thread, its somewhere in this forum.


----------



## Elchimpster

Lord Reevan said:


> What kind of actions/behaviour can warrant a ban or is it explained elsewhere??


 Yep, right here.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Reevan

Nice one thanks.... Would it be a good idea to maybe PM that link to every new mwmber to make sure they know it?


----------



## Galahad

I'll ask Jez about including it in the greeting message to new users...but there's no reason that anyone who's been here more than a couple days shouldn't know about them. It's not as though it;s hidden. One of the top posts in the topmost forum, clearly labeled.

In fact, before you make your first post there's a thing that pops up directing you to read the rules before you post.


----------



## Lord Reevan

oh yeah.... There would be no point in putting it into the intro message then. Ignore my last post then


----------



## Galahad

Naww, it;s a good idea. The more chances we give people to read the rules, the more likely they are to do so


----------



## Lord Reevan

hmmm good point. I know I didn't check them when I first set up my profile....


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Galahad said:


> Naww, it;s a good idea. The more chances we give people to read the rules, the more likely they are to do so


Agreed! I'll have the Commissariat follow up on all guardsmen to make sure that they've read their issued papers on disciplinary cause/effect.

DISMISSED!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## lightmonkey

I better go read them.......unish:


----------



## asianavatar

Gotta say though, a lot of the rules are pretty common sense or just general rules that apply to any forum.


----------



## Elchimpster

asianavatar said:


> Gotta say though, a lot of the rules are pretty common sense or just general rules that apply to any forum.


Yeah. Basically don't be an asshat. Use english. Etc.
Nothing really that is a stretch from normal "rules of the road" per se.


----------



## Galahad

The main thing is just to act like an adult. 

We treat you like adults, let you converse like adults (we're not going to force you to say 'fudge' instead of 'fuck'), so just be sure to act like an adult in the company of other adults and you'll be alright. Act like a kid screwing around on the playground with his mates and you probably won't go far.

And that's not a jab at our younger members. We've got a lot of really cool kids here who know how to be mature and make a good impression...and we've got our share of adults who act like immature little snots.

Oh, and the other thing to remember: Pretend you're in your local game store. Don't talk about pirated books, forged miniatures or other acts virtual shoplifting or the manager will boot you out


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

you don't need to read the rules just act like a mature young adult and not a complete muppet with the IQ of a newt


----------



## Galahad

Reading the rules helps though...especially if you ARE a complete muppet with the IQ of a newt


----------



## Lord Reevan

Oh "fudge" I should read them so.... don't mock the muppet and newt community. They have feelings too!


----------



## PieMan

Would this thread have anything to do with my thread on appealing bans?


----------



## lightmonkey

Galahad said:


> The main thing is just to act like an adult.
> 
> We treat you like adults, let you converse like adults (we're not going to force you to say 'fudge' instead of 'fuck'), so just be sure to act like an adult in the company of other adults and you'll be alright. Act like a kid screwing around on the playground with his mates and you probably won't go far.
> 
> And that's not a jab at our younger members. We've got a lot of really cool kids here who know how to be mature and make a good impression...and we've got our share of adults who act like immature little snots.
> 
> Oh, and the other thing to remember: Pretend you're in your local game store. Don't talk about pirated books, forged miniatures or other acts virtual shoplifting or the manager will boot you out


are manager once told us were to get pirate copies for bllod bowl.....:angel: 

butyes i under stand ^^ no bad stuff


----------



## cccp

PieMan said:


> Would this thread have anything to do with my thread on appealing bans?


no it hasn't.


----------



## dogowar

Call me old fashioned but people need to responsible for their own actions. If you are pushing the envelope of decency and being a punk you should expect to be banned.

Use the forums for what they are intended and you are good to go.

Sorry for the rant - just seems to me we are creating a culture of hand holding and apologizing.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

I never did. I just paid attention to others and watched for what the mods didn't like. It's worked so far (mostly, i have had one warning.)


----------



## Alpha Legionnaire

dogowar said:


> Call me old fashioned but people need to responsible for their own actions. If you are pushing the envelope of decency and being a punk you should expect to be banned.
> 
> Use the forums for what they are intended and you are good to go.
> 
> Sorry for the rant - just seems to me we are creating a culture of hand holding and apologizing.


By the same token, banning many people leads to a smaller forum who's afraid to post. It's the quality of the moderators who determine which rules are upheld and which are laid down with utmost authority.


----------



## Viscount Vash

As we no longer have a Live Chat this thread is moot and now locked.


----------

